# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  نساء مشعرات ؟؟؟كيف السبيل؟كيفية ازالة الشعر الزائد

## اريام الدلوعة

*نساء مشعرات ؟؟؟كيف السبيل؟كيفية ازالة الشعر الزائد* الشعر الغير مرغوب به وازالته بالليزر

تشعر المرأة أن جمالها و أنوثتها ناقصتان طالما وجد الشعر عندها في 
أماكن غير مرغوب بها . 
ويكثر ظهور الأشعار في الوجه و الذقن عند الـعديد من الفـتيات, 
ربـما بسبب تلوث البيئة و استعمال الهرمونات المختلفة في الطعام 
و الثمار واهم هذه الاسباب 
1-عوامل وراثية 
2- اضرابات هورمونية نتيجة لتكيس المبايض او اضراب الغدد الصماء 
3-استخدام بعض الادوية والهرمونات كعلاج. 
4-وجود بعض الهرمونات في بعض الدواجن والثمار. 
5- افرازات هرمونية من اورام خبثة في الجسم 
و أكثر النساء في بلدنا مازلن يعانين من استخدام الطرق التقليدية و 
الكهربائية المؤلمة و المؤقتة . 
ساعات طويلة، ومملة غالبا، يمضيها ملايين الرجال والنساء حول العالم لنزع الشعر غير المرغوب فيه، مستخدمين في ذلك وسائل متعددة مثل الحلاقة والشمع والوسائل الكيميائية والملقاط.. وهناك وسيلة شبه دائمة تعرف ب (التحليل الكهربائي) يتم عن طريقها حرق بصيلة الشعر وتدميرها
مقارنة مع الوقت القصير للمعالجة بين الليزر والتحليل الكهربائي، يعد الليزر من انجع واسهل الطرق لازالة شعر الجسم غير المرغوب به. وبالرغم من عدم وجود بيانات دقيقة حول الفترة التي تحتاجها للتخلص من الشعر، او عدد مرات المعالجة، إلا ان الجميع يتفق على ان ازالة الشعر بالليزر من اكثر الطرق الآمنة. وعندما تصبح التوقعات حقيقية، يجمع معظم الاشخاص الذين خضعوا لهذا العلاج بأن ازالة الشعر بالليزر مضمونة ايضا
إزالة الشعر بالليزر من العمليات التجميلية البسيطة التي يتم خلالها التخلص من الشعر غير المرغوب به باستعمال الليزر
أكثر من 92% من استخدامات جهاز الليزر نخصصه لإزالة الشعر، وهناك كم هائل من أجهزة الليزر لإزالة الشعر، لا في المستشفيات أو العيادات وحدها، بل وحتى في المشاغل النسائية. وأصبح الطبيب والممرضة وغير الممرضة تستخدم هذا الجهاز وهذا ليس عندنا فحسب، بل حتى في جميع أنحاء العالم والكل يحاول تقنين هذا الحل باجتهاده
إزالة الشعر بالليزر وسيلة علاجية فعالة حيث يقوم شعاع الليزر بارسال حزمة من الطاقة الى جذر الشعرة الملون و تقوم البصيلة بامتصاص هذه الأشعة فيدمرها و يوقف نموها . يناسب الليزر أي منطقة من الجسم تعاني من الشعر الزائد ، وبما أن الليزر يعالج أكثر من بصيلة في نفس الوقت فقد أصبحت معالجة المساحات الواسعة من الجسم كالظهر والذراعين والرجلين مسألة سهلة مثلها مثل المنطقة فوق الشفة أو الوجه . 
يمكن إزالة الشعر غير المرغوب به لدى النساء من منطقة الشارب أو الذقن وهذه أكثر المناطق التي يستعمل فيها الليزر لإزالة الشعر، ويلي ذلك منطقة الإبطين والساقين. 
أما بالنسبة للرجال فيمكن استعمال الليزر لإزالة الشعر من منطقة الظهر والكتفين والذراعين.
وكقاعدة عامة يمكن استعمال الليزر لإزالة الشعر غير المرغوب به من أي منطقة من الجسم
تقدم الوسائل التقليدية لإزالة الشعر من حلاقة و نتف ونزع بالشمع أو الحلاوة أو استخدام الكريمات الكيميائية وسيلة مؤقتة و حتى الآن فإن الحل المعترف به حاليا هو الإزالة الدائمة للشعر عن طريق التحليل الكهربائي وهي طريقة بطيئة و مملة ومضيعةللوقت الى جانب كونها مؤلمة . 
إن عملية نزع الشعر بالليزر هي الوسيلة الآمنة للتخلص من الشعر غير المرغوب فيه من الجسم دون التأثير على المسامات الدقيقة بالجسم أو تعريض خلاياه للضرر ، حيث أنه يمكن التخلص من شعر الوجه للنساء في ظرف عشر دقائق أما منطقة الظهر و الأرجل و المناطق الأكبر من الجسم فإنها تحتاج الى وقت أطول قليلا . 

و يعتبر الليزر الطريقة المثلى لتحديد الذقن للرجال بشكل طويل الأمد و التخلص من الحلاقة اليومية 
يتكون الشعر من مادة الكيراتين وهو البروتين نفسه الذي تتكون منه الأظافر والطبقة الخارجية من الجلد. ساق الشعرة يتكون من: 
1 طبقة رقيقة خارجية واقية وبدون لون. 
2 طبقة متوسطة (القشرة) وتعطي الشعرة صلابة ولونا. 
3 النخاع (يوجد في الشعر الدائم) وتتخلل خلاياه فراغات هوائية. 
جذر الشعرة: ويوجد تحت الجلد وهو داخل جزء متكيس ويتلقى التغذية من خلال شعيرات دموية دقيقة. أما الغدة التي تجاور هذا الجزء فتفرز مواد دهنية تعطي الشعر لمعانا وتجعله أكثر مقاومة للماء والعوامل الخارجية. أسفل هذا الجزء توجد الخلايا التي تنقسم وتنتج الشعر الجديد. 
وتتكون بصيلات الشعر في الجنين اثناء نموه في الرحم ولا تتكون بصيلات جديدة بعد الولادة ويسمى أول شعر ينمو اثناء الحمل: زغب الحمل وهو شعر رفيع وخال من الميلانين ويتساقط هذا الشعر عادة عند الشهر الثامن من الحمل ويسمى أول شعر ينمو بعد الولادة: زغب الولادة وهو رفيع وخال من الميلانين ولا يزيد نموه على 2سم ويبقى في الاماكن الخالية من الشعر مثل جبهة الرأس والمناطق التي تصاب بفقدان الشعر. 
ينمو الشعر تحت تأثير هرمونات الذكورة فعند البلوغ يحل الشعر الدائم محل شعر الولادة والشعر الدائم أطول وأسمك ويحتوي على الميلانين. 
ونمو الشعر يتأثر بالسن أو وجود حالة مرضية أو عوامل فسيولوجية متنوعة، تمتد مرحلة النمو النشط للشعر في الأشخاص العاديين إلى 5سنوات أو أكثر تعقبها مرحلة التحول وتستمر أسبوعين إلى ثلاثة أسابيع وبعدها يدخل الشعر مرحلة السكون التي تمتد إلى 12 أسبوعا قبل سقوط الشعر بفعل نمو الشعر الجديد. 
معدل نمو الشعر 1سم كل شهر ويكون أسرع في الصيف منه في الشتاء. الشعر ينمو ويتساقط بانتظام ومن الطبيعي تساقط نحو 100- 150شعرة يوميا من فروة الرأس . 

دورة حياة الشعرة:
تمر الشعرة في دورة حياتها بثلاث مراحل هي: مرحلة النمو و تكون فيها أكثر حساسية لأشعة الليزر مما يؤدي إلى موتها نهائياً ، و المرحلة الثانية هي مرحلة التوقف عن النمو ثم تأتي المرحلة الثالثة و هي مرحلة السقوط و هذا يؤدي إلى تجدد الشعر تدريجياً دون أن نلاحظ ذلك
ومن المهم هنا أن نشير إلى أن الشعر الطبيعي يمر بمراحل نمو ثلاثة هي كالتالي : 
مرحلة ال Anagen أو النمو. 

مرحلة ال Telogen أو البيات. 

مرحلة ال Catagen وهي المرحلة الانتقالية. 

فخلال مرحلة النمو يكون الشعر حساساً لشعاع الليزر، بينما يكون خلال المرحلتين التاليتين أقل استجابة. 

وهناك نسب مختلفة من الشعر في أي مكان من الجسم تكون في الحالات الثلاث في نفس الوقت؛ لذلك يصبح من الصعب إزالة الشعر نهائياً في جلسة واحدة؛ ما يستلزم جلسات إضافية. 

ويعتبر إزالة الشعر الزائد بالليزر وسيلة فعالة وطويلة الأمد حيث توفر الوقت والجهد مقارنة بالوسائل القديمة. وتجري إزالة الشعر بالليزر داخل العيادات ، وليس هناك لزوم للتنويم في المستشفى. وقبل العلاج، يجب على المريض اتباع التعليمات التالية: 

- تجنب التعرض لأشعة الشمس من 4 إلى 6 أسابيع قبل العلاج. 

- تجنب التقشير، والنتف، والشمع، واستئصال الشعر بالكهرباء قبل 6 أسابيع من العلاج. 

- إخبار الطبيب إذا كان لديك إصابة سابقة بمرض الهربس، حتى يصف لك دواءً للوقاية منه. 

- ربما يعطى المرضى ذوو البشرة الغامقة دواءً مفيداً لعدة أسابيع قبل بدء العلاج. 

- احلق المنطقة المراد معالجتها قبل يوم أو يومين من إجراء الليزر. 

- تجنب تسمير الجلد قبل العلاج بالليزر لمدة 6 أسابيع على الأقل
الليزر اشعاعات ضوئية مركزة تنفذ إلى الجلد وبصيلات الشعر حيث تقوم هذه البصيلات بامتصاصها . 

تتحول طاقة الليزر إلى حرارة تضعف بصيلات الشعر دون أن تحدث أي مضاعفات داخلية ، وتتم حماية الجلد أثناء المعالجة عن طريق عملية تبريد فعالة وذلك بضخ ملطف على الجلد يندفع بنفس سرعة الضوء . 

هذا الملطف يعمل على تبريد وتلطيف الطبقات العليا للجلد مؤمناً للأشخاص مزيداً من الراحة ، يساعد هذا على حماية الجلد أثناء المعالجة وفي نفس الوقت يساعد على توصيل كميات أكبر من الضوء تصل إلى نهايات البصيلات لتحطيمها . 

يقوم الليزر بإنقاص كثافة الشعر بعد عدة جلسات على فترات متباعدة وتعتمد فعالية هذه الطريقة على كثافة الشعر الموجود في المنطقة المراد معالجتها وعلى درجة نمو الشعر ، فكلما كان الشعر أكثف كلما كانت النتائج أفضل ولذلك يكون العلاج فعالاً أكثر عند الأشخاص ذوي الشعر الأسود أو البني الغامق لاحتوائه على نسبة أعلى من الميلانين الذي يمتص الضوء بنسبة أكبر . 

أما أصحاب الشعر الأشقر فإنهم يحتاجون لجلسات أكثر للوصول إلى النتيجة المطلوبة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن الشعر الأبيض ( الشايب ) لا يتأثر بالليزر وذلك لعدم وجود مادة صباغية فيه . 
أن الليزر صالح لكل أنواع البشرة حتى السوداء ولكن لابد من معرفة كيفية إستخدام الليزر فلا بد من تقليل قوة الليزر للبشرة السمراء. وهناك أجهزة حديثة تهتم بالبشرة السمراء وهناك أجهزة تبريد تم إضافتها لأجهزة الليزر تتلائم مع هذا النوع من البشرة . فلا بد من إختيار الليزر المناسب والقوة المناسبة لكل بشرة وهذا يحتاج الى الخبرة في التعامل مع هذا النوع من البشرة 
لكل نوع جلد يستخدم جهاز قد يكون أفضل من غيره
أنواع الأجهزة ومزاياها 

* Ruby الروبي: قليل الاستخدام في المناطق العربية وذلك لخطورته على الجلد الأسمر لكنه فعال جداً. 

Alexarderte*: الألكساندرايت: أكثر الأجهزة استخداما في منطقتنا وهو فعال وآمن نسبياً. 

Diode* دايود: قليل الاستخدام رغم أنه أمن وفعال نسبياً والسبب هو ناحية تقنية في الجهاز. 

Nd-YAG Q swich* الأندياق ذو الومضة القصيرة: أكثر الأجهزة أماناً ولكن فعاليته ضعيفة جداً ويظهر الشعر أسرع من غيره ومضاعفاته نادرة جداً. 

Nd-YAG) long pulse* الأندياق ذو الومضة الطويلة: من أحدث الأجهزة وهو فعال لكنه مؤلم ويفيد جداً للشعر الأسود السميك. 

Intense pulse light*العلاج بالضوء (IPL): فعاليته أقل من الليزر
أشعة الليزر لإزالة الشعر عادة لا تتعدى طبقة الجلد السطحية فلا يمكنها الإختراق ووصول الرحم أبدا . فلو تم إزالة الشعر من بطن إمرأة حامل فهذا مسموح ولا يشكل أي خطر على الحامل وكثيراً ما نستخدمه للنساء الحوامل ولا يكون هناك أي تأثير سلبي والحمد لله . وهذا النوع من الأشعة هو آمن وليس له اي تأثيرات سلبية على المرأة ولا جنينها 
وعادة ما يكون الألم خفيفاً ومحتملا باستخدام الليزرً، ويعتمد على نوع جهاز الليزر فهناك أجهزة قديمة مؤلمة، أما الاجهزة الحديثة فهي مزودة بجهاز تبريد وعادة ما يكون الألم محتمل وإذا كان المريض يرغب بإزالة الألم كلياً فيمكن وضع كريم موضعي مخدر لمدة نصف ساعة قبل عمل الليزر, ولكن هذا نادرا ًما يكون مطلوباًمن المريض . 
بـــعـــد الـــعـــــلاج 
قد يكون هناك درجة خفيفة من الاحمرار بعد العلاج بالليزر . 
2. وضع عادة كمادات باردة لمدة 5 ـ 10 دقائق لتخفيف الألم والاحمرار. 
3. يمكن وضع كريم من الكورتيزون بعد الكمادات الباردة لمدة 2 يوم فقط . 
4. يسمح بالاستحمام بعد الليزر ولكن يجب أن يكون لطيفاً وبدون حك . 
5. يمكن استعمال مواد التجميل في اليوم التالي لإجراء الليزر . 
6. بعد حوالي 5 ـ 15 يوم من إزالة الشعر بالليزر سوف يظهر شعر غامق على سطح الجلد وهذا هو الشعر التي تمت معالجته وليس بنمو شعر جديد ويمكن إزالته بدون أي مقاومة تذكر بمسحه بالماء والمنشفة مثلاً . 
7. لا تنس تطبيق الواقي الشمسي بشكل متكرر ولمدة عدة أشهر . 
8. يمكن أن يعطي بعض المرضى كريمات مبيضة للبشرة بين جلسات الليزر . 
9. تذكر أنه يجب تجنب النتف ، التشقير ، إزالة الشعر بالكهرباء والشمع حتى الجلسة القادمة .
بعض الفوائد المتعلقة بازالة الشعر بالليزر:
يمكن عمل الليزر لجميع الأعمار الصغير منها والكبير، فيمكن عمل الليزر للمواليد في الأسابيع الأولى من عمرهم.كما أنه أمن للحامل والمرضع وليس له أي حذر لهما.
أشعة الليزر هي أشعة غير متأينة ولا تسبب سرطان الجلد بعكس ما يعتقده بعض المرضى.والليزر معروف منذ عام 1960م أي منذ أكثر من 45 سنة ولا يوجد أي حالة سرطان كان سببها الليزر
1. تعتبر آمنة إذا تمت على يد خبير.
2. المستهلكون ذوي البشرات الفاتحة والشعر الداكن يحصلون على افضل النتائج.
3. يظهر بعض الشعر لاحقا ولكنه يكون رقيقا وخفيفا جداً.
4. لأن طريقة الليزر أسرع من التحليل الكهربائي، فهي مفيدة خصوصاً للمناطق الكبيرة في الجلسة الواحدة
الآثار الجانبية : 

إزالة الشعر بالليزر إجراء مأمون وفعال بصفة عامة ولكن هناك إحتمال لبعض الآثار الجانبية التي تشمل تصبغ أو تفتيح الجلد في المناطق المعالجة . هذه الآثار الجانبية تكون في غالب الأحيان وقتية ولتقليلها قدر الإمكان يرجى إتباع تعليمات الطبيب المعالج كاملة وبدقة قبل وبعد الإجراء 
بعد المعالجة 

* ماذا يمكن توقعه بعد المعالجة؟ قد يميل لون الجلد مباشرة بعد المعالجة إلى الإحمرار قليلاً كما لو كان بعد حمام شمسي خفيف، وسيقوم الطبيب بإعطائك كريماً لتهدئة الجلد وفي أحيان نادرة يمكن أن يظهر بعض التقشر الخفيف في المناطق المعالجة ولكنه يزول خلال أيام قليلة. يجب تجنب تعريض المناطق المعالجة لأشعة الشمس علماً أنه يمكنك مزاولة نشاطك كالمعتاد. يمكنك غسل هذه المناطق بالماء والصابون الخفيف مع مراعاة عدم استخدام مستحضرات مهيجة للجلد. سوف تلاحظين بعض الشعر الذي ينمو في المنطقة المعالجة خلال 10 أيام، وهو في الحقيقة نفس الشعر الذي تمت معالجته ولكنه يتساقط ويمكنك إزالته بسهولة. إذا كانت بشرتك تميل الى السمرة فقد تلاحظين أنها قد يتغير لونها بعض الشيء بصورة مؤقتة. ومع أن معظم المرضى يشعرون بالرضى بعد إزالة الشعر بالليزر، فقد تحتاجين لعدة جلسات لإزالة الشعر بصورة دائمة وفي بعض الحالات لا يتم ذلك كلياً. ولكن حتى في هذه الحالات فإن الشعر سيقل كثيراً في المناطق المعالجة

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## 88-ASal

مشكوررره اختي اريام الدلوعه على الموضوع الرائع,,,,,,
لكن الليزر يخوف شوي ,بالرغم من انه راح يحل المشكله ويريحنا ,,,,,

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

اكيد الليزر راح يرحيه بس تكلفته غالية 
احسن شي الطرق القديمة 
وهذا اكيد عن الظرورة 
ويعطيكم العافية على الزيارة

----------


## كستنائي

السلام عليكم
ما اقدر احدد الموضوع عشلن انسخه او عشان اقدر اقرأه بليييز ساعدونييييييييييييي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> السلام عليكم
> ما اقدر احدد الموضوع عشلن انسخه او عشان اقدر اقرأه بليييز ساعدونييييييييييييي



*و ع ـليكمـ السـلآمـ و الرح ـمهـ ،،،*
*أولـاً ،.*
*مـ ع ـذرة منكـ أخ ـيـ الكريمـ ،،،*
*خـآصية النسخ مـ ع ـطلهـ لدى الـ ج ـميـ ع هنـآ ،،،*
*ح ـرصـاً ع ـلى ج ـهووود الـأخ ـوآنـ و الـأخ ـوآتـ ،،،*
*ثـآنيـاً ،،،*




> *حفاظاً على نظامـ العدلـ فيـ أركانـ صرحنا الشامخـ كافة و فيـ أقساميـ خاصهـ ,,,
> مُنعـ رفعـ المواضيعـ القديمهـ تحتـ أيـ ظرفـ منـ الظروفـ و فيـ حالـ حدثـ و تمـ رفعها سـ يتمـ حذفـ الرد و أغلاقـ الموضوعـ ,,,*



*الرج ـآء منكمـ الـإلتزآمـ بـ القوآنينـ ،،،*
*الـأشرآفـ ،،،*

----------


## انوسة

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## اصالة الشرق

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بصراحه ما قرأته لان اللون ابيض

----------


## بنت محمد

يسلمووووووووو
ربي يعطيك الصحه والعافيه 
على الطرح الرائع 
جزاك الله الف خير 
تحياتي بنت محمد

----------

